# 2018 Deer pics.



## farmer steve (Oct 15, 2018)

My 1st day out and didn't even make it to the stand. pics shortly. Shot him at 20 feet with the crossbow.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice, Them early kills are nice. especially if it's real cold.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 15, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> Nice, Them early kills are nice. especially if it's real cold.


Thanks. 50 this morning going to 70 we're getting ready to skin them out and put them into my walk-in cooler.


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey Steve, is this just for all of your deer, or every ones? I got this 7 pointer this morning Knight 50 Cal at about 60 yards. When the smoke cleared he was down and I couldn't see him. Was starting to think I missed. I stayed in my stand and directed my buddy to where I thought he was standing when I shot. I told him he ran to the right because I could see to the left and he never went that way. After John got to where I thought he was I got down and started looking. Found a couple small drops of blood to the left, looked up, and there he was. He may have gone 30 yards. I've got a 200 pound scale, but I don't have a place high enough to hang him. With his head still on the ground he's a little over 140. I might take him back out of the shed tomorrow and hang him from a limb. He doesn't have the biggest rack, but he is the heaviest deer I've ever taken.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 20, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Hey Steve, is this just for all of your deer, or every ones? I got this 7 pointer this morning Knight 50 Cal at about 60 yards. When the smoke cleared he was down and I couldn't see him. Was starting to think I missed. I stayed in my stand and directed my buddy to where I thought he was standing when I shot. I told him he ran to the right because I could see to the left and he never went that way. After John got to where I thought he was I got down and started looking. Found a couple small drops of blood to the left, looked up, and there he was. He may have gone 30 yards. I've got a 200 pound scale, but I don't have a place high enough to hang him. With his head still on the ground he's a little over 140. I might take him back out of the shed tomorrow and hang him from a limb. He doesn't have the biggest rack, but he is the heaviest deer I've ever taken.


good job Joe. nice buck. this thread is for bucks killed this year. How many more can you get in WV?


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm not sure about WV. I have property there, but usually only hunt the first 2 days of firearm season. They changed the rules a couple years ago. You have to take a doe between two bucks. I think you can take at least 3 in each season, bow, muzzle loader and firearm. Md has changed their rules some too. You can take two bucks, one with at least 1 horn 3 inches long, and the other has to have at least 3 points to one side. Pending on which zone you hunt in, the bag limit varies. Some zones used to be almost unlimited doe. You could shoot more than 1 a day. I think they cut back on that. I'm at the point I have to ask at the gun shop before I go out.

The buck above came from Howard County, MD. I got him on the scale this morning and he weighed in at 194.


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 22, 2018)

OK, I think I'm starting to understand the MD book. It doesn't have one page with a list of all the game, seasons, and bag limits. For deer it has several pages listing the 3 different seasons, antlered/antlerless, extra tags, different zones. Just a different format than I've been used to for 50 years. Looks like 1 antlered deer for each bow, muzzle loader and firearm, one extra antlered deer tag. Doe limit for bow is 15 deer, muzzle loader 10 deer, and firearm 10 deer. I'll have to reread and double check every thing.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 31, 2018)

Bow Season here in NY, arrow went in and didn’t come out. Found it while gutting her


----------



## Oldmaple (Nov 11, 2018)

Couple of trail camera pics from the cards I pulled this morning.


----------



## Leerod83 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Leerod83 (Nov 18, 2018)

This is the wife's. Missouri, opening morning. Big bodied for this area. She's 5'10" and 230 just for a little reference.


----------



## Leerod83 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Leerod83 (Nov 18, 2018)

Here's mine, this morning. Smaller body bigger horns than hers. He's got 18 points an inch or longer. I'm 6'3" 260. Biggest deer I've killed horn wise. I think I've got a brother on the wall already. Not as much junk on top but very similar. Both killed on our 10 acre place.


----------



## yooper (Nov 19, 2018)

I haven't hunted in a few years. Youngest son got one on opening morning of the 15th.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm seeing more deer this year than I have in the last 3 years. I had the shotgun this past Saturday when I should have had a rifle. I shot a huge buck and knocked him down, but we couldn't find him. Too thick in the swamp, but he made it onto another property across the creek. I hope he's still alive.


----------



## deerehunter (Nov 20, 2018)

Trying to focus on does this season and have let some very impressive bucks walk. Very hard to do but it gets easier each time.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 22, 2018)

third day in NY, Saw a monster 9 (maybe 10) 24 minutes prior to legal time to shoot opening day, 30 yards out with a rifle.

never came back around.


----------



## deerehunter (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanksgiving eve was good to me as well


----------



## Polish hammer (Nov 27, 2018)

I shot it but got the little guy to help me track him( the 20 feet he went) he was pumped
Wisconsin 
Manitowoc county


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 2, 2018)

Our WV mountain deer don't get all that big, 75 to 90 pounds about average, 100 to 110 is pretty darn big, and anything bigger than that is BIG. We get a lot of 4 and some 6 pointers, very seldom do we see brow tines. This year I got the nicest rack that we have ever harvested and tied for the heaviest deer ever taken off our property, 8 point and 130 pounds. He was a pretty one. Took him with my 1899H 22 HiPower, made in 1912. Wearing it's original 1912 Malcolm 4X scope. Although he got so close I used the tang sight instead of the scope.


----------



## Polish hammer (Dec 2, 2018)

Rare fish how old you figure that deer would be for out there


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 2, 2018)

Polish hammer said:


> Rare fish how old you figure that deer would be for out there


The WV deer we figured might be 3 1/2, I've never tried to learn to age them by teeth. Most deer don't make it more than 2 years where our place is. We are right next to Lost River State Park. I have a friend that has 370 acres that is part of 4 farms that lock up over 1000 acres that don't get over hunted. He has some nice bottom land and good food crops. He gets deer like this one regularly. Earlier in this thread is my MD muzzle loader dear. We figured him to be 3 1/2 also, and he weighed 194 pounds. My buddy that has the permission to hunt the property that the 194 pound deer came off of, shot an 8 pointer, that had a 23 3/4 inch inside spread about 15 years ago.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 2, 2018)

My next door neighbor. Personal best 32 years of hunting.




237# field dressed. Buchanan county, Mo. Platte River bottom.


----------



## lowandslow (Dec 5, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Hey Steve, is this just for all of your deer, or every ones? I got this 7 pointer this morning Knight 50 Cal at about 60 yards. When the smoke cleared he was down and I couldn't see him. Was starting to think I missed. I stayed in my stand and directed my buddy to where I thought he was standing when I shot. I told him he ran to the right because I could see to the left and he never went that way. After John got to where I thought he was I got down and started looking. Found a couple small drops of blood to the left, looked up, and there he was. He may have gone 30 yards. I've got a 200 pound scale, but I don't have a place high enough to hang him. With his head still on the ground he's a little over 140. I might take him back out of the shed tomorrow and hang him from a limb. He doesn't have the biggest rack, but he is the heaviest deer I've ever taken.


is that a silencer on your knight? I have a Knight vision , misfires sometimes nice buck beats the SKUNK I got


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 5, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Our WV mountain deer don't get all that big, 75 to 90 pounds about average, 100 to 110 is pretty darn big, and anything bigger than that is BIG. We get a lot of 4 and some 6 pointers, very seldom do we see brow tines. This year I got the nicest rack that we have ever harvested and tied for the heaviest deer ever taken off our property, 8 point and 130 pounds. He was a pretty one. Took him with my 1899H 22 HiPower, made in 1912. Wearing it's original 1912 Malcolm 4X scope. Although he got so close I used the tang sight instead of the scope.



Nice rifle, I've got a 1930s model 99 .300 Savage and it is a tack driver. It is a joy to carry and shoot.


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 5, 2018)

Hoping he'll come around in the daytime......


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 6, 2018)

lowandslow said:


> is that a silencer on your knight? I have a Knight vision , misfires sometimes nice buck beats the SKUNK I got


No, just an optical confusion. I never noticed it til you mentioned it.


----------

